# Silvia V6 2020 E to M mod?



## Repente (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi!

I will receive a Silvia V6 E version and I read that the 30 min auto power off it's a pain in the ass...

It's there a way to mod it and change the E version to M version to avoid this limitation?

Maybe it's just changing the power switch for the V5 version?


----------



## MagnusN (Jun 21, 2020)

You do need to change the power switch (as well as the boiler indicator), but that's not all. Next to the pump is a PCB in a plastic box, that's the energy saving module. It's not particularly difficult to rewire it, but you are messing with mains voltage in a hot and humid environment. If you're not certain you know what you're doing (e.g. using wiring specced for such an environment), I'd leave it to a professional. Mains voltage can kill you.

If you are certain you know what you're doing, the manual contains the schematics for both the Silvia E and the Silvia M, so you can fairly easily see what needs changing.

Attached are some photos of the energy saving module and its wiring.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Repente said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will receive a Silvia V6 E version and I read that the 30 min auto power off it's a pain in the ass...
> 
> ...


 You can find instructions to bypass auto shut off below.

However, if you don't yet have the machine, my recommendation is give it a try and you might find you like the auto shut off feature (I do). I also have the V6 E model, and I know many people complain about auto-off, but I find it to be a useful feature. The boiler on the latest versions is insulated and conserves the heat well. This means if you turn the machine on and it goes off after 30 minutes, it stays hot for quite a while. So if you then come back to it (say after 45 minutes, or even an hour), it's still hot. So you can flick it back on and it will be ready to brew very quickly. Even if you turn it on and come back after more than an hour, it will still be warm and won't take that long to heat up again. For me this is a plus - if I think I might want a coffee in the next couple of hours, I can flick it on knowing it will be close to ready, but without the fear that I will forget and leave it on for hours, wasting energy. I know some people leave their machines on all day, but for my consumption (1-2 cups a day), this seems very wasteful.

I have had the Silvia V1 before, without the auto shut down, so I know what it is like. I only wanted to turn it on when I was sure I will use it within an hour, but sometimes I would get distracted and forget it on for hours. With the E model this isn't a problem, because if you forget - it will only be on for 30 minutes. This feature is there to conserve energy, which is a good thing in my opinion. If you try it and don't like it, you can find the instructions to bypass it here:

https://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=de&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=de&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://voir.pt/2018/11/16/echter-rancilio-silvia-e-umbau-auf-alte-version-v5-mit-funktionierenden-lampen/&xid=17259,15700021,15700186,15700191,15700253,15700256,15700259


----------



## Repente (Jun 18, 2020)

Many many thanks for your answers! 

MagnusN, I have knowledge of electronics, thanks also for the photos and the warning to be careful!

Doram, thank you very much! On your advice, I'm going to listen to you and test the machine as it is with the factory settings.
If I dare to modify it, with the scheme you send me it is quite clear, thank you very much.

I think, however, that if I finally modify it I will choose to add the MeCoffee PID which, if I am not wrong, adds the manual on/off control.

PD offtopic: Did you notice much difference between the V1 and V6? Just out of curiosity


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Repente said:


> I think, however, that if I finally modify it I will choose to add the MeCoffee PID which, if I am not wrong, adds the manual on/off control.
> 
> PD offtopic: Did you notice much difference between the V1 and V6? Just out of curiosity


 Before you order a MeCoffee PID, make sure to read the MeCoffee thread in this forum (and make sure you read to the end!) - there is a problem with non-responsiveness from them: People ordering and not getting anything, no replies, no support for problems... Some people got the PID and are happy with it - others didn't get anything or had the PID break down with no response - caveat emptor.

If you want a PID, common knowledge and accepted view is that easiest and safest (and dearest) is Auber. Cheap DIY alternatives also exist, but are not as easy and are harder to set correctly.

Finally, I had a Silvia V1 for 20 years and now have the V6. They improved many things over the years, but the basics are the same, and the Silvia was ace built even back in 1998. The boiler is now insulated, the heating element replaceable, steam wand is stainless and much nicer, thermostats are a bit better (set to lower temp, but still have a big swing and need temp-surfing or PID mod), the portafilter and baskets are much better, the group head is covered, a proper tamper is now included, the drip tray is a different design...

Spot the differences:


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I prefer V1


----------



## Repente (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow, many thanks for the advice... 🧐

I will study the Auber option.

About the versions, It is very curious how over the years only small things have changed, but the basis remains the same... If something is good, why change it?


----------



## urutoraman001 (Aug 9, 2021)

I have been using the V6 for 4 years now without complaint. The warm up time is incomparable to other machines I've used (not many, but other domestics and a Rocket). By the time I've ground and tamped, poured milk in the jug, the boiler is ready to go. So the E shutoff may be a non-issue for you even if it was cold....

I've always let off steam after using as I know others have found this reduces boiler life for some machines.


----------

